# how do i put my hang on filter on my acrylic tank



## moron (May 26, 2006)

ya...
SO I JUST GOT MY ACRYLIC TANK..

and WANT TO PUT my hang on filter...
any way a ican put them on...


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

dont u just set it over the edge and plug it in and put some water in the filter?


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

ya, I dont quite understand the problem here?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

NeXuS said:


> dont u just set it over the edge and plug it in and put some water in the filter?


Yes, very tough to set up









Anyway, you might want to put a very thin cover between the filter and the tank to prevent any scratches.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

maby it a bow front and hes putting it on the front instead of the back?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

if i had to guess i would say its probably a euro braced tank. the kind of tank with 1.5 -2" lip on it. but i have no idea on how to put it on there maybe some major modding to the filter.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

you don't. 
Most every acrylic I've seen aside from small small mold injected ones. cant hold a HOB filter. because they have a HUGE lip. my truvue has about a 4" lip around any opening that a HOB couldn't fit in. without cutting the tank. "Not gonna happen" theres no way to use a HOB on it. You may be able to use a cannister if you have holes drilled or you have to use a wetdry.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Perhaps if I read the post more carefully I would have picked up the fact that it is acrylic. Yeah, you will need to go with a canister filter, or a wet/dry if it is drilled.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

but usualy every tank is designed to hold a spesific filter or has an opening for one so try looking for a filter with the same brand name as the take (just search for it on google)


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

you guys just don't understand...

in the top of the acylic tank there are 2 rectangles cuts in it...
is there any way i can put some hand on filters to it


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I think we do understand. If there is a huge lip. No.
If it is just the side and there is room that was cut to allow for a hob then yeah. without a pic the only one that knows for sure is you. But most every acrylic tank I've seen has far too big of a lip to be able to HANG a filter on the back of it. but if the lip isnt too big and you can physically fit a HOB there then go for it.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Good Ol euro bracing, you cant use HOBS on this type of tank.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Post a pic of the top of the tank piranha dude.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Fresh2salt said:


> Post a pic of the top of the tank piranha dude.


the top is almost exactly as the one above...........


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

piranha dude said:


> Post a pic of the top of the tank piranha dude.


the top is almost exactly as the one above...........
[/quote]
in that case forget about using a hob. It simply will not work.
you should look into either a wet dry or a cannister. with the can you may have to drill holes in the top. with teh wet dry you will have to drill holes in the bottom. if you have an overflow section.

or if its already drilled then you're set. just get a wetdry


----------

